

Mobile Apps: HTML5 vs Native - ct
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/html5_vs_native_apps.html

======
logn
Native apps are better, sure. But as a developer, do you really like porting
apps and maintaining duplicate code? I'd rather invest my efforts in CSS
styling HTML 5 to get a very nice looking interface than maintaining one app
with 4 different code bases.

But you have a point. People never liked Java desktop apps. But part of it was
that you had to install the Java runtime and they didn't have the familiar
.exe extension.

With HTML 5 you can just plug it into an embedded browser and let users
download that. Then you can add a hybrid approach where you add some native
features such as notifications and camera support while the main content is
HTML. Plus, designers can work a lot better with developers on the web
paradigm.

------
pedalpete
I think we need to look at each app on a case by case basis. You can't blanket
say 'native is better' or 'web is better'.

If you're creating a mobile app that will mostly be used over 3G, your user
experience is going to be different than an app used only/mostly with WiFi.

